# about 10,000 bottles to go through



## Erines lifes wrks (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi my name is john my fatherinlaw lot his place  so he asked if he could move his lifetime of colecting to my property his stuff complety covers 10acs only problm is he keep everything he ever dug up or metal detecked for 50 some years. Ive always loved his bottles when ever i would go down to see him I would go out back to where he kept them and just look at the ones on top of his pile (he keeps them in crates) never would he ever sell or give away a bottle so now hes agreed to let me bring them to my house. OH MY GOD!! when I got ther to start moveing  them I got a little sick when I went to get the crates had fallen over, alot of the ones I like had been laying on top to turn colers had been broken. so now iam in save mode . got them all home and started cleaning them. Iam so confused on what is inportant how to sort them I hate to spend time cleaning a bottle that might not be worth the time when I have close to 10,000 bottles 1000 jars, 1000s of insulators soda bottles ect ect I just need a little advice this looks like the best place to start   sorry my post is so long  John


----------



## ajohn (Jan 27, 2009)

You could start at my house[]Just kidding.
 I'm sure the folks here will steer you in the right direction.They're a good bunch here
 Good luck,Oh yah,Do you have a camera?    Anthony


----------



## Wilkie (Jan 27, 2009)

> this looks like the best place to start


 Your on the right track.  This forum is definatley the  best place for advice and information on your bottles.  I would start by taking pictures of "small" groups of what "you" think are the best ones and posting them here.  Make the pictures big enouph so we can see them and then give a quick run down on what is written on the bottles.  
 If you prefer, you can let us all know what city and city your in and I'm sure there will be someone here that will be willing to help you out first hand.  Still, we'd like to see what you got here on the forum so I hope you'll share photo's here.


----------



## Wilkie (Jan 27, 2009)

Here is a link that you should take a look at too, it will teach you a lot; http://www.blm.gov/historic_bottles/


----------



## Erines lifes wrks (Jan 27, 2009)

Thank you, I'm looking into getting a camera to be able to download some pictures, I appreciate your help, John


----------



## woody (Jan 27, 2009)

You could always just explain what the embossing says on the bottles and give a brief description of size, color, etc.......


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 27, 2009)

My advice is that you post a pic of each individual bottle here by 5PM Friday.. that way I have something to do this weekend! []

 Seriously, sounds like a MAJOR undertaking, and there could be a $10,000 bottle in a crate full of $1 bottles, so good luck to you and we will help you figure it all out.. -Charlie


----------



## Inkman (Jan 27, 2009)

I could help you with the insulators if you posted a couple pictures of them or posted a short description of embossing and color. 

 Chris


----------



## ajohn (Jan 27, 2009)

Told you.......A good bunch


----------



## bottlesjhbottler (Dec 30, 2010)

[align=right]*any pictures? cheers all merry xmas
*[/align]


----------



## KBbottles (Dec 30, 2010)

I would be a kid in a candy shop with that many boxes to sort through but of course understand how overwhelming it could be.  Here to help too if you can describe some of them to us as a start.  

 -KB


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 30, 2010)

> My advice is that you post a pic of each individual bottle here by 5PM Friday.. that way I have something to do this weekend!


 Very funny.
 Really though, you can start by separating anything screw top with no embossing, ACL or label. If it looks really interesting put that aside. Otherwise straight to the recycle bin. Those were the label only basically unidentifiable bottles except a close guess for type. Color doesn't really matter with those either. 50 of then might get you $10. If they have the labels or ACL it may be another story but 19 out of 20 it won't.

 Next has to do with storage. I don't know where you live but don't store them upright if your prone to freezing (though that will most likely get rid of some of then). If the fill will rain and freeze, the end.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 30, 2010)

Actually, take at least a scan of anything that looks unusual to you. If you looked at the http://www.sha.org/bottle/index.htm (the link above is old but gets you there) 
 Figurals, flasks with interesting features, things that say bitters, bases with a pontils you may way to carry in a seperate and wrapped load. 
 Some bottles may seam unasuming, local drug stores, milk and others. You got your work cut out for you as your name states.


----------



## towhead (Dec 30, 2010)

It appears that this person has not been here since Feb 2009...? 
 -Julie


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 30, 2010)

Ya I noticed that...someone dug up this old thread...wonder whatever happened to him and all the bottles?


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 30, 2010)

Could be he's still photographing them for us.. []


----------



## towhead (Dec 30, 2010)

I sure hope so, I sure would like to see them!  -Julie


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 30, 2010)

> It appears that this person has not been here since Feb 2009...?
> -Julie


 
 Hey Julie,

 It appears Stephen/bottlesjhbottler has become unstuck in time, again.


----------

